# The big player



## timbuck (Jan 8, 2017)

Theres lots of talk on soccer forums about teams using a bigger player in the ulittle age groups to win.  In 7v7 soccer, one dominant physical kid makes a huuuuge difference.
At 9v9, it definitely helps, but not as much.
By the time they play 11v11, it starts to even out a little as some of the biggest kids stop growing and the others catch up. 

What do you suggest a u10 team do with a big player, but one that isn't super skilled? They have flight 3 skill, but are in a flight 1 body.  They (and their coach) use their size to their advantage and they are mauling smaller kids on the field.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 8, 2017)

You take the big flight 3 player, and develop his or her skills to become a big flight 1 player.  You get three or four more of them, do the same, and before you know it you have a flight 1 team.


----------



## SuperNatural (Jan 8, 2017)

Take them to Hollywood FC. Where they don't focus on winnings, rankings, etc., but emphasize training over games.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Theres lots of talk on soccer forums about teams using a bigger player in the ulittle age groups to win.  In 7v7 soccer, one dominant physical kid makes a huuuuge difference.
> At 9v9, it definitely helps, but not as much.
> By the time they play 11v11, it starts to even out a little as some of the biggest kids stop growing and the others catch up.
> 
> What do you suggest a u10 team do with a big player, but one that isn't super skilled? They have flight 3 skill, but are in a flight 1 body.  They (and their coach) use their size to their advantage and they are mauling smaller kids on the field.


Switch clubs lol


----------



## MWN (Jan 8, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Theres lots of talk on soccer forums about teams using a bigger player in the ulittle age groups to win.  In 7v7 soccer, one dominant physical kid makes a huuuuge difference.
> At 9v9, it definitely helps, but not as much.
> By the time they play 11v11, it starts to even out a little as some of the biggest kids stop growing and the others catch up.
> 
> What do you suggest a u10 team do with a big player, but one that isn't super skilled? They have flight 3 skill, but are in a flight 1 body.  They (and their coach) use their size to their advantage and they are mauling smaller kids on the field.


Develop the players by coaching them to play like a team, whether they are 7, 9 or 11 on the field. 

You can take the European approach and work with the players to develop soccer skills, passing, balance, touch, etc. ... inspire to greatness but ignore the scoreboard at this age ... or ... you can adopt the US model and make it all about winning.  The so-called coach that concentrates on using the "big player" by focusing on "getting the ball" to "Big Player" to the disadvantage of the rest of the team is an "idiot" and not deserving of any title other than "Mr." or "Ms."  The coach that sticks to the plan of development of players by playing as a team ... even if it means a few (or more) losses is a "coach" and deserving of the title.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 9, 2017)

MWN said:


> The so-called coach that concentrates on using the "big player" by focusing on "getting the ball" to "Big Player" to the disadvantage of the rest of the team is an "idiot" and not deserving of any title other than "Mr." or "Ms."  The coach that sticks to the plan of development of players by playing as a team ... even if it means a few (or more) losses is a "coach" and deserving of the title.


Agree completely.  Soccer is a team sport, and each player must serve the team.  No team goes far for long if it relies on one or two superstars.


----------



## mirage (Jan 9, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Theres lots of talk on soccer forums about teams using a bigger player in the ulittle age groups to win.  In 7v7 soccer, one dominant physical kid makes a huuuuge difference.
> At 9v9, it definitely helps, but not as much.
> By the time they play 11v11, it starts to even out a little as some of the biggest kids stop growing and the others catch up.
> 
> What do you suggest a u10 team do with a big player, but one that isn't super skilled? They have flight 3 skill, but are in a flight 1 body.  They (and their coach) use their size to their advantage and they are mauling smaller kids on the field.


Not clear if you are the one with the big player or the question is defending against a big player.

Since we know you have two girls teams, I assume its for your younger team defending against big players.

I guess the most difficult thing is for smaller players to get past the intimidation going against someone bigger and faster.  Its a handicap that not much you can do about.  Time and confidence is all that can be done if a player is intimidated by size.  If not, then focusing on the ball and be selective body-to-body contacts is the way to go.

My recollection of my older kid playing up at Ulittle age by 2~3 years, he took advantage of bigger kids' lack of technical skills.  Many coaches that stack the team with bigger kids tend to use the size and speed, and not develop technical skills, to win games.  (Clearly, there are good coaches that do develop big kids.)  Since bigger kids tend to dribble the ball too far away from their feet, or that their first touch is sloppy, there are plenty of opportunities for smaller players to take the ball away from bigger kids. 

Biggest mistake little kids make is by listening to their coach yelling "pressure" and go into one-on-one too close and get blown out by bigger kids.  Needs to be selective and keep distance, but nearby enough to slowdown the attacker, and focused on the ball - not the player.

If the bigger player is defending, that's easy. Create asymmetrical situations where you have 3-on-1 or 2, or something like it.  Teach your kids to position without the ball and it can easily be defeated.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 9, 2017)

If it is training, work on dribbling and first touch.   If defending, sandwich the kid before they get moving, one in front, one behind.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 9, 2017)

mirage said:


> Not clear if you are the one with the big player or the question is defending against a big player.
> 
> Since we know you have two girls teams, I assume its for your younger team defending against big players.
> 
> ...


Not really for either of my girls.  I'm no longer coaching the younger DD.  We decided to mover her, for a variety of reasons.
This weekend, I noticed a few teams had 1 bigger girl on their team.  The team played through this player and it made a big difference.  
I'm sure the coaches work with her on skills.  But her size was a big advantage.  
My older team is pretty small, but they are able to play fairly physical.  The smallest girl on my team is probably my best overall player.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 9, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Not really for either of my girls.  I'm no longer coaching the younger DD.  We decided to mover her, for a variety of reasons.
> This weekend, I noticed a few teams had 1 bigger girl on their team.  The team played through this player and it made a big difference.
> I'm sure the coaches work with her on skills.  But her size was a big advantage.
> My older team is pretty small, but they are able to play fairly physical.  The smallest girl on my team is probably my best overall player.


Your posts suggest that the players in question are "big," and therefore dominant.  But Big+Big=Zero, at least in my experience.  Most big kids I have seen are also slow kids.  For every big kid who is dominant, I have seen 20 who can never get to the ball first, and who lose it to fast kid every time.  Those dominant kids you are talking about probably have additional skill-sets other than size.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 9, 2017)

By the way, the way to beat a "big" kid is almost always to have a "fast" kid who beats the big kid to the ball.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> By the way, the way to beat a "big" kid is almost always to have a "fast" kid who beats the big kid to the ball.


Soccer is NOT a size game.  It is, and always has been, a speed and skill game.  Not just speed, not just skill.  The player who can display the necessary skills, with speed, rises to the top of the chain.  Some, if not all, of the greats fit this mold.  Now, if they have size as well, fantastic.  NOT common.  But, so many coaches are enamoured with size, regardless.  For football, yes.  Futbol, no.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> By the way, the way to beat a "big" kid is almost always to have a "fast" kid who beats the big kid to the ball.


Until the fast kid gets flattened.


----------



## younothat (Jan 9, 2017)

Ah the Big Player,,,wait until they play 11v11 and you will see some 5' vs 6' players, the size and weight difference can be substantial.

Some group(s) of player(s) grow quicker sooner but in the end during HS and beyond the level out and you have to rely on technical skill to go any further.

Soccer is one of the few sports where size or physical attributes doesn't matter as much, play club basketball where kids can dunk at 12 or you have 6+ footers in volleyball or little league throwing ~ 70mph at the little league WS.

Peter Crouch is a "big player"  but I would rather watch the smaller guys like Messi, Suarez, etc.


----------



## outside! (Jan 9, 2017)

Big, strong, fast players may need extra skill training at the younger ages. They can too easily get into the habit of using speed to solve problems. That works great until they are no longer the fastest player on the field. Have them play futsal, practice juggling and do private training on first touch and skills. A good first touch is probably the single most important physical skill for any player.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 9, 2017)

Big = High School
Big + Fast = Community College
Big + Fast + Skilled = UCLA
Big + Fast + German = US Men's Team


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Big + Fast + Skilled = UCLA


They don't look very big - http://www.uclabruins.com/roster.aspx?path=msoc

*THESE *guys are big - http://www.uclabruins.com/roster.aspx?path=baseball

(And, you're right, so are these guys, although I might not call them *Fast* relative to other national team players: http://www.ussoccer.com/mens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1)


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 9, 2017)

jrcaesar said:


> They don't look very big - http://www.uclabruins.com/roster.aspx?path=msoc
> 
> *THESE *guys are big - http://www.uclabruins.com/roster.aspx?path=baseball
> 
> (And, you're right, so are these guys, although I might not call them *Fast* relative to other national team players: http://www.ussoccer.com/mens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1)


Too bad most  club teams don't have that many assistant coaches that actually assist in the training vs. just added in case the head coach can't make it to the game due to game conflicts with their other teams.


----------



## zebrafish (Jan 9, 2017)

Since my kid is a girl-- I've noticed that a lot of the younger girls' teams are stacked with "big" kids at younger ages. Basically, the more physically developed ones are stronger.

I see so many teams who have kids that seem 1-2 years older based on their physical development/attributes. Also see a ton of girls who have body habitus on the way to obesity which to me says they won't be playing competitive soccer for much longer. 

Part of me thinks they should stratify kids not based on birth year but on their bone age/development. Kids with delayed physical development are at a competitive disadvantage early on due to the size/strength difference. However, on the other hand, the small kid has to develop strategies to get around the giant, lumbering kids. Perhaps that is good for them in the long run. Helps them avoid getting caught and flattened. 

I don't think a lot of the big kids will end up being better in the long run as the others catch up.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 9, 2017)

Pele, Maradona, Messi, etc. etc. etc.
Marta, Mia, Sun Wen, Homare Sawa, etc. etc. 

Of course there are exceptions with size that are/were great. But, for the most part, not a prerequisite.

Seems that American coaches are insistent on trying to make it a prerequisite.  Thinking size will win out.   I'll take a team full of short, speedy, highly skilled athletes over BIG, strong and fast all day long.  

A close friend of mine, former pro, tells a story of playing on a US National team VS an Asian team and getting thier asses handed to them.  He said his team was loaded with 6 footers and they were all 5'4 or 5'5, but fast as hell,  as well as highly skilled.


----------



## Real Deal (Jan 9, 2017)

Ronaldo 6'1" Ibrahimovic 6'5" Kane 6'2" Wambach 5'11" Morgan/Lloyd 5'7"

It's all over the place. It's not a tall/short person sport.  It's a fast, agile, and strong person sport that requires an enormous amount of dedication to master.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 9, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Ronaldo 6'1" Ibrahimovic 6'5" Kane 6'2" Wambach 5'11" Morgan/Lloyd 5'7"
> 
> It's all over the place. It's not a tall/short person sport.  It's a fast, agile, and strong person sport that requires an enormous amount of dedication to master.


Thanks RD.  Exactly the point I was attempting to make.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Ronaldo 6'1" Ibrahimovic 6'5" Kane 6'2" Wambach 5'11" Morgan/Lloyd 5'7"
> 
> It's all over the place. It's not a tall/short person sport.  It's a fast, agile, and strong person sport that requires an enormous amount of dedication to master.


Any player whose legs reach all the way to the ground can play.  That's where the ball is >90% of the time.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 9, 2017)

It's got to be tempting as a coach to see a big player show up at a tryout.
I've heard plenty of coaches say "give me the big player and I'll teach her to play soccer", while a player with more skill is overlooked.  
I've got a pretty small team. The best player on my team is the smallest.  The tallest player on my team is pretty solid, but she is the one that opposing coaches try to recruit away.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 9, 2017)

timbuck said:


> It's got to be tempting as a coach to see a big player show up at a tryout.
> I've heard plenty of coaches say "give me the big player and I'll teach her to play soccer", while a player with more skill is overlooked.
> I've got a pretty small team. The best player on my team is the smallest.  The tallest player on my team is pretty solid, but she is the one that opposing coaches try to recruit away.


That sounds just like a quote I heard from an ODP coach.  What a joke.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 9, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Pele, Maradona, Messi, etc. etc. etc.
> Marta, Mia, Sun Wen, Homare Sawa, etc. etc.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions with size that are/were great. But, for the most part, not a prerequisite.
> ...


Looks at Japan woman national team
...they beat a lot of the heavy hitters and the are on the smallest size, but they are well discipline,.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 9, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Looks at Japan woman national team
> ...they beat a lot of the heavy hitters and the are on the smallest size, but they are well discipline,.


Just to be clear, I am not discounting the Big player at all.  Let's talk girls side only for a minute.   It just seems to me, through many a conversation with coaches here and there, that they are looking for the next Abby Wambach.  Its just not realistic.  IMO


----------



## Real Deal (Jan 9, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Just to be clear, I am not discounting the Big player at all.  Let's talk girls side only for a minute.   It just seems to me, through many a conversation with coaches here and there, that they are looking for the next Abby Wambach.  Its just not realistic.  IMO


The next Abby Wambach will be a girl who can use her head.


----------



## The Driver (Jan 9, 2017)

Confidence, technique, skill, quickness, and leverage. If you focus on size let it be the size of the ball only.


----------



## Eusebio (Jan 10, 2017)

Often times the style of play of a country is a reflection of its culture. 

I've been coming to the conclusion that the "big athletic" player and the desire to win right now is just ingrained in our culture. No other country starts highly competitive youth sports at such young ages. In most other countries, there are some youth sports but it's mostly at the recreational or community level. But whether it's soccer, pee-wee football, or baseball, we put our kids who often are barely out of diapers into high-stakes competitions with various flight levels.  Most other countries kids at this age play for fun, but we push our kids to play to win. We demand that our uLittle coaches to play to win. 

When it comes to our major sports football and baseball, the "big athletic" player is almost always highly valued. Most football and basketball players don't need to develop a high degree of technical ability before puberty. There's so many times where a 16 year-old who never touched a football before, instantly became a star on the high-school football team.  If you're already 6 foot in the 7th grade and have at least a modest amount of athletic ability, then you pretty much have a glide path to play college basketball.  So basketball has conditioned us to identify early physical bloomers and football has conditioned us to prize the  "big athletic" player without the need of strong technical foundation. And from soccer to toddler beauty pageants,  we use our kids for competitive proxy wars as soon as they can walk.

I think that's why it's been so hard for us to make fast improvements in soccer because it's a team oriented "skills" sport which requires proper individual development and identification at the young ages with lower emphasis on high competition. It just goes against our culture, so we've been very slow to pivot. And it's possible we may never fully pivot. 

However I think there might be one saving grace. Another aspect of our culture is that we glorify rich people and possibility of being rich ourselves. If the MLS/US Soccer ever complies with FIFA or starts their own youth training solidarity system where youth clubs can receive a percentage of future professional contracts of its players, then that might be a strong enough cross-wind to move the US youth soccer system away from uLittle blood-thirsty competitions and toward actually developing world class players that can command huge transfer fees. As a result you'll see less coaches recruiting oversized 9 year-olds and instead look for prodigy 9 year-olds who exhibit an advanced understanding of the game and technical ability for their age whether they're big or small. But the MLS does not want to compete against the world market for US homegrown players and as long as the system remains closed, then our youth system will continue to just glide along our innate cultural tendencies, which means we'll remain in our current state of mediocrity for the foreseeable future. Happy New Year.


----------



## MWN (Jan 10, 2017)

Citing pro or national level players in a discussion of u-littles misses the point.  At the pro level its a different analysis because everybody on the pitch is big (enough), fast enough and skilled enough.  The responsibility of "all" youth coaches is to develop every single kid you took money from and not to focus on the 1 big fast kid.  Moreover various ethnic groups physically develop at different ages due to genetics and nutrition. That big fast kid who's nine years old very likely could be a small kid at 16.


----------



## jsmaxwell (Jan 10, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> Since my kid is a girl-- I've noticed that a lot of the younger girls' teams are stacked with "big" kids at younger ages. Basically, the more physically developed ones are stronger.


This. "Big" at U10 or whatever often means they are as strong and fast as a U12. Sizes of adult players have nothing to do with it. Of course size can be "outskilled" even at young ages, but it can still be frustrating to see little Sally getting mowed over by a kid who looks two years older.  What to do? Nothing but wait until it equals out.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 10, 2017)

Let's go back to precise question posed by the original poster:

"What do you suggest a u10 team do with a big player, but one that isn't super skilled? They have flight 3 skill, but are in a flight 1 body. They (and their coach) use their size to their advantage and they are mauling smaller kids on the field."

In my view, there is one question: "what do you do with the unskilled big player,"followed by a complaint that the kid and his coach are "mauling smaller kids."

The answer to the call of the question is the same as for any player of any size: train the player to develop technical skills and body control.

The complaint requires more analysis.  First, it wrongfully overgeneralizes all "big" players as "maulers."  All of us know that "maulers" are the exception at U10, regardless of size.  It is very rare to see a kid make an intentionally hard foul at that age.  When fouls do occur, it is usually because of a loss of body control or because the player does not know how far he is allowed to go before playing hard becomes playing dangerously.  Plenty of smaller kids and faster kids suffer the same problem, but their misdeeds are overlooked because they don't look different from other kids.

 Second, it implies that it is wrong for big players to "use their size to their advantage."  I disagree.  Every player in club soccer has gifts and limitations, whether it is speed, smarts, strength, financial resources for extra training, family provenance, or size.  You cannot tell a player not to use what God has gifted.  You cannot punish a player for having tall genes or being an early maturer.


----------



## jsmaxwell (Jan 10, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> The complaint requires more analysis.  First, it wrongfully overgeneralizes all "big" players as "maulers."  All of us know that "maulers" are the exception at U10, regardless of size.  It is very rare to see a kid make an intentionally hard foul at that age.  When fouls do occur, it is usually because of a loss of body control or because the player does not know how far he is allowed to go before playing hard becomes playing dangerously.  Plenty of smaller kids and faster kids suffer the same problem, but their misdeeds are overlooked because they don't look different from other kids.


Good comments, but I am going to contest a couple of things. First, the OP made no over-generalization that "all" big players are maulers. He asked a question about a specific situation albeit one that comes up periodically. Second, "All of us" do _not_ know that "maulers" are the exception at U10. They are not the rule either.  However, they most certainly exist and it isn't a loss of body control.  If they have a lack of knowledge about how far they can go its because they get inconsistent instruction on that from various actors. In any case, young soccer players will periodically encounter opponents who's go-to move is running over other players.   (Just as they will encounter entire teams who doggedly try to keep the ball on the ground, keep shape, play out the back, etc.) I have most certainly seen larger U10 players intentionally foul with kicks, knees, grab and pull, two handed pushes, etc. Often, they get worse when they start to get frustrated by events on the field. Plenty of times this is accompanied by encouragement from the sideline (parents moreso).

I'm going to trust my eyes and ears on that one. Its just the way it is.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Let's go back to precise question posed by the original poster:
> 
> "What do you suggest a u10 team do with a big player, but one that isn't super skilled? They have flight 3 skill, but are in a flight 1 body. They (and their coach) use their size to their advantage and they are mauling smaller kids on the field."
> 
> ...


Thank you.  Let me clarify a little more of my original question.
I noticed this past weekend 3 different kids that were quite a bit bigger than their teammates and opponents.  3 different teams.
Girl 1 -  Big, fast and pretty skilled.  Athletic body.  She dominated the game and played the right way.  May have been a guest, not that it matters
Girl 2 - Big, about average skill as the rest of the girls on the field.  Looks like she would be dominant athlete.  On a different level than Player 1 above, but decent.
Girl 3 - Big and physical.  Didn't look quite as "athletic" as the other 2 girls.  Hard to tell her skill level, because as soon as someone got close to her, she bowled them over.  Her first move was to run girls over.  She played in goal in the 2nd half, so maybe she would have shown more soccer skill as the game progressed.

All 3 kids were playing in the lower flight of a tournament.
Girl 1 - should probably be on a higher flighted team, but I understand there's a lot of reasons to keep her with them team she was with.
Girl 2 - In the right place.  
Girl 3 -  This is the type of player that caused my question.  What level/flight does a player like this belong on?  Most lower flighted teams are also filled with smaller (younger in the birth year) type of players. So this player uses her size to her advantage.  She may not be doing it on purpose.  And her coach may not be encouraging it.  But it happens.  Would she be better off against better players that won't get bumped around so easily, so she would have to work on skills more?  Or is she better off on the lower team to work on skills with lower level opposition.


----------



## MWN (Jan 10, 2017)

timbuck said:


> *** Girl 3 - Big and physical.  Didn't look quite as "athletic" as the other 2 girls.  Hard to tell her skill level, because as soon as someone got close to her, she bowled them over.  Her first move was to run girls over.  She played in goal in the 2nd half, so maybe she would have shown more soccer skill as the game progressed.
> ***
> Girl 3 -  This is the type of player that caused my question.  What level/flight does a player like this belong on?  Most lower flighted teams are also filled with smaller (younger in the birth year) type of players. So this player uses her size to her advantage.  She may not be doing it on purpose.  And her coach may not be encouraging it.  But it happens.  Would she be better off against better players that won't get bumped around so easily, so she would have to work on skills more?  Or is she better off on the lower team to work on skills with lower level opposition.


The clarification helps.  I vote for the later "...she [is] better off on the lower team to work on skills with lower level opposition."  Her size and the description of her play "bowling" over the competition leads me to believe that she would not be successful at the higher levels or with olders (bigger) because her skills need to be developed.  

As far as game play is concerned, most experienced referees will call a charging foul whenever a player of greater size uses her arms/shoulders to "bowl over" a smaller player.  When the players are of equal size the shoulder charge foul doesn't get called.  The general guideline is large players cannot take advantage of their greater size and momentum to plow through an opponent. They must always be in control: able to stop if needed.  A "bump" is different than using size/mass to "force" through an opponent.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 10, 2017)

About a month ago we played a team that had a girl that had really good skills, was super big (5-7 maybe at U12 with muscle), but also bowled over our girls.   A foul was called at least 6-7 times.  Didn't really help us as most of the time it was in the middle of the field and the free kick wasn't that helpful, but did result in a few of our girls coming off the field hurt.   Shouldn't a player be carded after about 2-3 of these?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 10, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> Often times the style of play of a country is a reflection of its culture.
> 
> I've been coming to the conclusion that the "big athletic" player and the desire to win right now is just ingrained in our culture. No other country starts highly competitive youth sports at such young ages. In most other countries, there are some youth sports but it's mostly at the recreational or community level. But whether it's soccer, pee-wee football, or baseball, we put our kids who often are barely out of diapers into high-stakes competitions with various flight levels.  Most other countries kids at this age play for fun, but we push our kids to play to win. We demand that our uLittle coaches to play to win.
> 
> ...


Well at least our coaches are not like the Youth Japanese coaches.


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 10, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Shouldn't a player be carded after about 2-3 of these?


Verbal warning then carded in most cases - factoring in age, severity of foul(s) and temperature of the game.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 10, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Well at least our coaches are not like the Youth Japanese coaches.


Yeah, but do they win?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 10, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Yeah, but do they win?


Don't know...I think that was just a practice. Would you be ok if a coach was like that to your kid but there Champs and win a lot?


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 10, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Don't know...I think that was just a practice. Would you be ok if a coach was like that to your kid but there Champs and win a lot?


That coach would be in jail in the US.


----------



## outside! (Jan 10, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> That coach would be in jail in the US.


If I saw my kid's coach acting like that, I might be in jail also.


----------



## SuperNatural (Jan 10, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Well at least our coaches are not like the Youth Japanese coaches.


Indeed. We need more "Thank you parents"after the games.


----------

